# Datsun Car Show, Canby OR 6/10,11/06



## DATSUNSNW (May 7, 2006)

Time's running out to register for the 2006 Datsun Driving Canby Fun Car Show in Canby, Oregon on June 10-11. This is the Northwest's largest two day Datsun/Nissan show. 

Registrations must be postmarked by 5/10/06...and you must register to qualify for class trophies!!

Hop on over to www.datsunsnw.org for registration and show information. Lets see those Datsuns!!!
:woowoo:


----------

